# Congress Show



## Mini Gaits Farm

I have been a straight "mini" person for 14 years now. Well...I decided to watch the Congress Show since it was online.....WOW....I tuned in at the right time "Liberty Class".....well anyway...they were all great, but then this bay horse came in the ring....I think it was PRM...or RPM something...I swear I can't remember.....but I will have to tell you that he made every hair on my body stand on end.....OMG....the most stunning performance that I have ever seen. If anyone can tell me his complete name....I would love to know.

But on to my question...I know this is stupid, but I truly would like to know. Remember....I know nothing about them now...except that I am amazed to say the least. What is the difference in a Modern and a Classic Shetland?

I have also watched some driving classes today....kinda feel like I'm cheating as I would normally be watching AMHA Central Regionals, but I just have to see more of these.....LOL....Any info would be greatly appreciated. I would love to learn.


----------



## ~Lisa~

It was Modern liberty you were watching and a RFP pony I do not remember her name she is I think 16 years old went Grand Modern mare earlier inthe show and won the broodmare class as well she has a foal on her side at the show.

She was amazing to watch!


----------



## Mini Gaits Farm

Oh wow...I didn't know it was a mare....she is truly amazing that's for sure - a once in a lifetime kind of horse. I also saw another horse today...I believe with that same prefix, only I do remember the name of this one "Timed To Perfection", that won a driving class and was also quite amazing. This must be a great line of horses.


----------



## JWC sr.

I understand your feeling, we are halter people and two years ago we went to our first Congress and now own 9 shetlands.






I never really watch much liberty(unless my grandaughter was in it), but I sat and watched over 4 hours of it two years ago. Beautiful to watch to say the least if you love horses. This year was the same, we again stayed late to watch it and it was a lot of fun. No dog in that hunt, just a bunch of beautiful movement to witness and enjoy.





When we bought our shetlands though we decided we liked the heads and overall conformation of the classics and foundation horses though and bought them instead of the moderns. We have really enjoyed owning them the last couple of years. They are just as addictive as our minis are for us anyway.





As far as the difference in classic and modern, it is basically movement and also some heritage. The Classics do not have quite as much movement as the moderns, but we like the heads etc. as I said before. there is also a foundation clasification, which requires 4 generation of straight shetlands on both sides and slightly less size as an adult horse. (42" to the withers) be careful you could get hooked also. LOL


----------



## Mini Gaits Farm

Thanks John...I was thinking it might have to do with movement. I truly know "nothing" about them except that I just can't stop watching...LOL You are right about possibly getting hooked. My husband kept saying to me as I was ooohing and awwwing...."now don't you get any ideas....those horses are spirited...I don't want to get killed. LOL......he was not a horse person before we met, but has tranformed very well to the minis and loves them like I do. However, right when we got into minis, I came across a good deal on a hackney mare. She was very spirited to say the least and hard to catch. We sold her to a great home and right then and there my husband said "minis only"...I better try to adhere to that....but I can't help but to think how nice it would be to see one of those "moderns" moving across the field out here. OMG.....what an addiction....maybe someone should start a rehab program for this....they could get rich. LOL...


----------



## Leeana

That was the Modern liberty class and the pony that won was RFP River Of Time...she is AMAZING, she actually did that run through center ring at Congress in 2007 too...I have loved that mare since the first time I seen her at congress in 2007. I actually have a tatoo of her sire on my ankle, Cres-O-Lar's Prime Time (her sire) as I just love anything from that line it seems, River Of Time has always been my favorite. The Robert Family Ponies have always produced some of my favorite ponies..I ALWAYS loved this...

By the way...that mare is a WET BROODMARE


----------



## Mini Gaits Farm

Thank you Leanna....I will never forget her...thats for sure "River Of Time"......honestly I would love to have a tape of that performance as I could watch it over and over again. She appears to be just like her sire. Also the driving horse "Timed To Perfection" got my attention. I am not sure if he is from that same line or not, but I believe he has the same prefix. Again..thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leeana

They have it on video from 2007 as it aired on the RFD tv special....they have youth at congress with flip cameras that are uploading random video's to youtube from congress...I hope one of the kids caught that!


----------



## Leeana

OMG...there is a video on youtube of it!!!!



ENJOY - Thank god they gave these kids flip camera's at congress!!!!


----------



## Mini Gaits Farm

Leeana said:


> OMG...there is a video on youtube of it!!!!



THANK YOU SO MUCH LEANNA...NOW I CAN WATCH AND WATCH....!!!!!! SO AMAZING THAT THIS MARE HAS A FOAL ON HER SIDE.


----------



## ~Lisa~

And remember besides her liberty performance.. she won GRAND Modern Mare Over- Halter and her broodmare class as well!


----------



## Leeana

Yep...Actually I think she is a 2x Congress Grand Champion (maybe 3x counting this time??) and a 5 time Congress Liberty Champion (6x counting this time??)!!!


----------



## JWC sr.

We had our first shetland babies this year and that was a treat also. Those babies really get it when they are playing in the field. The shetland babies are right next to the mini baby pasture and it is a joy to watch both when they all get to going. The differences are stunning and each is really cool in their own way to us anyway.











That mare is really awesome isn't she!!! If you want a permanet CD of her run, you can buy the class on cd from the Iequine people too I think!


----------



## ruffian

Shouldn't this be on the Pony Forum??


----------



## kaykay

Moderns are also different in body type too. They tend to have just an overall more extreme look verses a classic. Longer necks etc.

Congrats to Amy on such an awesome pony!!!

Kay


----------



## Crabtree Farm

Definitely not your parent's shetland that they grew up with.

I forwarded the video to several saddlebred trainers and they are VERY IMPRESSED. We have just opened the door for more trainers and new clients with the American Shetland Pony.


----------



## Crabtree Farm

I see that the miniature people don't want shetland mentioned on their forum. I guess they don't want anyone else to convert to shetlands.

That is just petty. Sour grapes I say, but when given sour grapes, I say make wine. If certain people did not whine enough.

If given lemons make lemonade,

If given sour grapes then make wine,

Big girl panties on sale this week at Wal-Mart!

Ha ha, should make t-shirts and sell as a fundraiser.


----------



## Mini Gaits Farm

ruffian said:


> Shouldn't this be on the Pony Forum??



This is "exactly" why I don't post much on this forum. I am genuinely trying to learn something and someone is "offended" because it might be in the "wrong" place. I made a post once asking about the experience of breeders with the Boones Little Andy bloodline. I just wanted to know what had crossed well with it and how it worked for them in their program. Well....it was moved to the "photo" forum of all places. I never did understand that...but "oh well"....about a week later someone posted asking something very similar and it was left on.

Ruffian, perhaps you are one that believes that your minis have absolutely "no shetland" in their background. I happen to know that they do....especially your stallion....he is a Buckeroo and Buckeroo has a "strong" shetland background...so it is all the same. Just venting, but kind of ticked. This is petty.


----------



## Crabtree Farm

Petty would be like referring or calling "miniature horse" "pit ponies" instead. But shetland people don't.

The actions of a few miniature people actually does the miniature horse registry more damage than all the good that decent "good" people have done. And you wonder why "real big horse people" think that minis are a joke. None of the crap that goes on in this registry would never be tolerated in other registries.

But getting back on topic. This YouTube video will show the world what shetlands have become.

Congrats Amy on a beautiful presentation.


----------



## Minimor

Careful—once you start taking an interest in the ponies…you’re going to be hooked!

Pony people are some of the nicest that there are too!

On topic, I didn't get to see any of the Liberty classes and this old computer won't run youtube for me so I can't go & watch anything there. That's too bad, I'd have liked to see some of the ponies in Liberty.


----------



## ruffian

ruffian, on 07 August 2010 - 08:27 AM, said:

"Shouldn't this be on the Pony Forum??

This is "exactly" why I don't post much on this forum. I am genuinely trying to learn something and someone is "offended" because it might be in the "wrong" place. I made a post once asking about the experience of breeders with the Boones Little Andy bloodline. I just wanted to know what had crossed well with it and how it worked for them in their program. Well....it was moved to the "photo" forum of all places. I never did understand that...but "oh well"....about a week later someone posted asking something very similar and it was left on.

Ruffian, perhaps you are one that believes that your minis have absolutely "no shetland" in their background. I happen to know that they do....especially your stallion....he is a Buckeroo and Buckeroo has a "strong" shetland background...so it is all the same. Just venting, but kind of ticked. This is petty"

The reason I asked if it should be on the pony forum is that it is about a Modern Shetland Pony. There was no pettiness involved. Some pony people do not read the miniature horse forum. Some miniature horse people don't wish to read about ponies. The specific forums were created so those who wanted to read about the different breeds could choose as they wanted, without having to scroll through threads that did not interest them. The photo forum was created so folks like me with slow computer connections could bring up the forum without having to wait for lots of photos to load. Before we upgraded it would take hours or not come up at all.

I've been in Miniatures since before AMHA began. I KNOW what their background is. I also know where they have gone in the last 30 years. I apologize if you feel this was being "Petty" by having it put on the correct forum, as that was not my intent. However, if the moderators had not agreed, it would not have been moved. The title still directs you to the thread, but it's now on the right forum.

"The actions of a few miniature people actually does the miniature horse registry more damage than all the good that decent "good" people have done. And you wonder why "real big horse people" think that minis are a joke. None of the crap that goes on in this registry would never be tolerated in other registries."

Whoa whoa whoa. All I said was that it should be on pony forum. All of a sudden I'm "Damaging" the industry??? I beg your pardon?

You're right - I don't agree with the influence of the Modern Shetland/Hackney on the Miniature horse. That's My opinion. It had nothing to do with this topic, but apparently some folks think it did.

This is a beautiful liberty video of a beautiful Shetland pony. Had nothing to do with anything else, but it IS OF A PONY!!! Rock On Mare!!!


----------



## Mini Gaits Farm

Maybe I need to apologize too....really....until this, I was naive I guess and truly did not realize that it was such a touchy subject to some. What I am saying is I didn't realize that there was an "us" and a "them".........to me, this is terribly sad. I grew up with horses welch ponies, thorobreds, QH, grade ponies, even a hackney once....and I loved them "ALL". I was as excited when I watched this mare perform as I was when Secretariat won the Belmont by 31 lengths, because "both" times I knew that I had seen something "magnificent" and it was an equine. That is truly "all" that I thought about....not that it could possibly inconvenience someone to have to "scroll" past it on the mini forum. I personally believe that if people are "true horsemen" that they love all equine...they are not jealous or threatened by other breeds. We chose AMHA/AMHR miniature horses 14 years ago. We have never been sorry....their docile temperments and size fit very well into what our family wants to do. I will however "always" recognize true equine beauty and talent no matter what the size or breed of the horse is that exudes it.

More than anything, I find this all very sad....I bet if you turned some miniature mares in with some shetland mares that they would all be friends, comingle and learn to love each other.....and never even "realize" that they were different.....it is obviously the "people" that feel the need to divide them.

As far as the shetland "influence" on the miniature breed.....I bet every miniature enthusiast that reads this would never kick a 34-38 inch mare or stallion out of their herd that moved like that mare. It is a good thing that others have not been negative about moving the breed forward, otherwise the breed would be dwarfed out by now. This is about all I have to say.....my initial post as been more educational than I ever thought it would be. I actually found out things that I would rather not have known, but thanks very much to all of the folks that enlightened me about this "fantastic" mare.


----------



## kaykay

> What I am saying is I didn't realize that there was an "us" and a "them".........to me, this is terribly sad.


It is very sad and I have been fighting against it for years. I really hope someday people will stop with the pony vs mini and us against them mentality. Especially since both registries are under the ASPC umbrella. If we could all just come together for a common good just think of what could be.

I love all equine

Kay


----------



## OhHorsePee

Crabtree Farm said:


> If given lemons make lemonade,
> 
> If given sour grapes then make wine,
> 
> Big girl panties on sale this week at Wal-Mart!
> 
> Ha ha, should make t-shirts and sell as a fundraiser.


Tina I so love that and would buy a T-shirt with that saying! LOL

Sherri, I have both minis and ponies. I love them all! I do not see bad in either as to me height and type are the only difference. They poo just the same! But we are gravitating our herd to ASPC/AMHR. We only have a couple of minis left. We do keep our numbers low on purpose. Maybe you should lease a gelding from someone close enough to you that they can help with anything and see what you think.


----------



## muffntuf

Yes that was RFP Time To Perfection is also from the Robert Family Ponies bloodlines.


----------



## Mini Gaits Farm

muffntuf said:


> Yes that was RFP Time To Perfection is also from the Robert Family Ponies bloodlines.


This is amazing...but I just could not stop with this....sooooo....I looked them up on the ASPC Studbook.....OMG....so funny that I was drawn to the two of these horses (River Of Time & Timed To Perfection)...not even beginning to know "anything" about shetlands or bloodlines......they are FULL SIBLINGS. This is wild. I had no idea. What a breeding program the Roberts have. Congratulations to them.

Fran...after all of this..I would certainly think that a shetland would be in my future. We currently have 50+ minis. I have tried to cut back on the breeding....the problem with the foals is "I want to keep them all".....actually it took me until late 2006 to find the mini stallion that I wanted. He has nice motion for a mini and his foals do also. I seem to want to keep all of the fillies. They are AMHA/AMHR......but this has got me to thinking about a possible outcross in the future of a nice ASPC/AMHR stallion. Actually I don't need one anytime soon.....but it could be really fun to look, and at the moment....that is what seems to be "peaking" my interest.

I forgot to say "thank you" to the people that have helped define "types" to me. That has helped a lot. Remember....when I posted initially....I had just watched..and was quite intrigued....but knew nothing about the definition of foundation, modern or classic. I loved watching the show online....great footage by iequine. Also...the presentation when they gave the little girl the pony for her essay was quite "touching" to say the least. Thanks to all of you "pony" people for being friendly and accepting. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Crabtree Farm

OhHorsePee said:


> Tina I so love that and would buy a T-shirt with that saying! LOL
> 
> Sherri, I have both minis and ponies. I love them all! I do not see bad in either as to me height and type are the only difference. They poo just the same! But we are gravitating our herd to ASPC/AMHR. We only have a couple of minis left. We do keep our numbers low on purpose. Maybe you should lease a gelding from someone close enough to you that they can help with anything and see what you think.


I have shetlands and show ponies and have never been happier. My first year out had a 2X Congress champion and have won well at Area III and Ohio too.

It is the (few) sour grape mini people that need to go get those big girl panties. And I even have a mini that I call a grade shetland, who will be back out next year. Love when he wins grand overall gelding, but prefer the excitement of the shetlands.


----------



## Crabtree Farm

OhHorsePee,

Again let me state it is a "few" bad apples in the bunch, but there are a lot of great mini people out there that I enjoy their company. Many of them know I have always had a yearning for the shetland type and I have been teased about that. I have found my niche and happiness and they respect me for that.


----------



## Crabtree Farm

Mini Gates Farm, I do not know where you show, but I would be happy to let you show one of my shetlands. I have one that would be a blast to drive and would be honored to let you get behind him for a drive.


----------



## Mini Gaits Farm

That is such a kind offer Crabtree. Actually I am in Indiana...probably far away from your farm. I would be afraid that if I drove one...I would surely be hooked. I truly enjoyed being able to view the Congress Show this year. It was eye opening to say the least.

I have actually been laughing at myself this morning. I was being very honest about my naivity about shetlands. Also about the fact that the people seem to make such a big deal about the two breeds. I wandered onto the mini forum today and started reading some of the posts on the "What Gives" topic. WOW....that was an eye opener and quite an education. That started me to laughing about putting my initial post on that forum. That is truly asking for "WAR".........I must say that the old saying is true....sometimes....."ignorance is bliss"......LOL

Anyway....I think I'll just hang out mostly on this forum.....I truly like the company that I have found here!!!!!


----------



## Crabtree Farm

Mini Gaits Farm said:


> That is such a kind offer Crabtree. Actually I am in Indiana...probably far away from your farm. I would be afraid that if I drove one...I would surely be hooked. I truly enjoyed being able to view the Congress Show this year. It was eye opening to say the least.
> 
> I have actually been laughing at myself this morning. I was being very honest about my naivity about shetlands. Also about the fact that the people seem to make such a big deal about the two breeds. I wandered onto the mini forum today and started reading some of the posts on the "What Gives" topic. WOW....that was an eye opener and quite an education. That started me to laughing about putting my initial post on that forum. That is truly asking for "WAR".........I must say that the old saying is true....sometimes....."ignorance is bliss"......LOL
> 
> Anyway....I think I'll just hang out mostly on this forum.....I truly like the company that I have found here!!!!!


I plan on attending Ohio next year, so it might not be a bad time to come over to the Ohio State Championships. There are mini classes being held, so you can see the best of both "Worlds", of course no pun intended.


----------



## Lewella

Mini Gaits Farm said:


> This is amazing...but I just could not stop with this....sooooo....I looked them up on the ASPC Studbook.....OMG....so funny that I was drawn to the two of these horses (River Of Time & Timed To Perfection)...not even beginning to know "anything" about shetlands or bloodlines......they are FULL SIBLINGS. This is wild. I had no idea. What a breeding program the Roberts have. Congratulations to them.


The Grand Champion Modern Gelding RFP The Time Has Come is also a full sibling.



Congrats to Beaver (RFP Timed to Perfection), Wynona (RFP River of Time) and, Wally (RFP The Time Has Come) and Roberts Family Ponies on their wins!


----------



## muffntuf

Cres O Lars Prime Time is a good part of their breeding program. Wishing this stallion was still around. For more information you could go to the American Shetland Pony Forum and join in, tons of good information and pictures of ponies in the gallery and in the Divisions part.


----------



## Mellis815

Wow..guess it's just not the ponies themselves that are hot headed and freak out over nothing!! This is truly an amazing thread, especially since it was an innocent question. I saw nothing wrong with asking a simple question and you guys were like a pack of dogs on a 3 legged cat...wow, talk about blowing up over something so simple, guess thats why I will never be part of the pony world, I would hate to see how you guys would react if something serious happened!


----------



## muffntuf

I didn't read every single post but I don't know where you got ponies or owners are hot headed. Ponies are not hot headed. And most pony people I know are just as great as the miniature folks?! I dunno - hope you take your overall impression from a forum thread.


----------



## JWC sr.

Mellis,

Not sure what you mean by the people being hot headed etc. I guess I missed something. As far as the ponies and people in them. I have found as a new recruit to the pony world that there are a few cliques, but no more than in the mini circles.





All in all I love being around and enjoying my mini and pony friends, though I will admit sometimes I like the horses even more LOL. But I bet that feelings is mutual among small equine people.





If I have a bad day, a walk thru the pastures and watching the horses for a little while is all is takes to lighten myself up.


----------



## Mini Gaits Farm

Mellis,

My initial post was placed on the wrong forum....I really didn't know when I posted there that it should have been on this forum. But it was brought to the attention of the forum moderators and it was then moved to this forum. At first I was a little taken back....but it was all my fault. I don't post here often and just simply didn't realize that I was putting it in the wrong place. But I must say that the pony people have welcomed my post and my questions with open arms. I am a mini person and am sure that I will continue on with them as well, but the shetlands are something to behold and have peaked my equine interest. I have had very little exposure to the breed, and really didn't even know the difference in the foundation, classic and modern ponies. I hate it when I am ignorant about a subject....but we all have to start learning "somewhere". The folks here have been kind to answer and give me some insight into the breed.

What I meant about "ignorance is bliss" is that when I first put the post up...I was just excited and truly had no idea that the miniature and shetland people were so divided. I had no idea that I was posting on the wrong forum. The saddest thing that I have learned from all of this is that the "people" are so divided. These are all "small equine". We love our minis, but I would never close the door on another breed as well. I think Mr. Cherry said it best...in that he loves them both as they are unique in their own way. More people should be that way. Wouldn't it be nice if everyone united for the greater good of the small equine?

I then got further educated when I went back to the mini forum and read about people not wanting the shetlands crossed with the minis as they do not wish to have the shetland influence mixed into the breed. When I read that post, I realized how "behind the times" I really am. Maybe I need to get off of the farm more often...LOL


----------



## JWC sr.

Sherry,

It is not all mini people that refuse to admit that the beginning of the "Miniature Horse" was indeed with the Shetland breed. Additionally those of us that have done our homework, can in many instances the major lines of mini's back to a large preponderance of Shetland background.Which i think makes us better owners and breeders.





Those of us that really enjoy the mini's for what they are, are striving to improve our herds by whatever legal means we can to produce a "form to function" horse that is a replica of the big breeds in miniature.





Like everything in life, my suggestion is to take all of the back biting and shots that folks take on this a few other subjects for exactly what it is. A shame that folks can't at the very least agree to disagree. LOL





Personally I do not like mean people and in that category of being mean are the folks that take unwarranted shots at people honestly asking pertinent questions about just about any subject.





Hope you got what you were looking for in the information category, if not ask away and you will find the majority of the folks on here will try and answer your question openly and honestly to the best of their ability!!!


----------



## kaykay

Sherri if you are ever in Ohio please feel free to come visit us and our Shetlands. We have foundation, classic and modern pleasure so a little bit of everything. Would love to have you if you make it out here!

Kay


----------



## Lewella

Amy Roberts asked me to post the following:

"Thanks for the wonderful comments on Wy in liberty and on all of our ponies.

RFP River of Time is a five-time Congress Liberty Champion and a four-time Congress Grand Champion Modern Halter mare. She's 16 yrs. old this year and has her first foal on her side. She's a full sister to the 2010 Grand Champion Modern Gelding - RFP The Time Has Come and to the 2010 Modern Under Harness Champion - RFP Timed to Perfection.

She's also a full-sister to 3x Congress Harness Champion RFP 6/8 Time and to Congress Halter & Fine Harness Grand Champion RFP It's About Time.

If anyone thinks this conversation isn't germane to Miniatures, they just might eventually change their minds. Timed To Perfection is AMHR registered and has been Reserve National Champion Park Harness winner at AMHR Nationals. RFP 6/8 Time is also now AMHR registered and stands at Little King Farm for the Rodgers family.

RFP Timed To Perfection ... the 2009 Modern Halter Pony of the Year & 2010 Grand Champion Modern Under Harness Pony... will be available to a limited number of outside mares in 2011. Jason Prince of Excaliber Stables is the contact for anyone interested in breeding to this phenomenal and sensible little pony.

For anyone who thinks they are hot ... you are welcome to come visit. Or perhaps you would like see pics of my 11 yr old & 8 yr old daughters showing and working with River of Time, It's About Time or others."


----------



## Mellis815

Mini Gaits Farm said:


> Mellis,
> 
> My initial post was placed on the wrong forum....I really didn't know when I posted there that it should have been on this forum. But it was brought to the attention of the forum moderators and it was then moved to this forum. At first I was a little taken back....but it was all my fault. I don't post here often and just simply didn't realize that I was putting it in the wrong place. But I must say that the pony people have welcomed my post and my questions with open arms. I am a mini person and am sure that I will continue on with them as well, but the shetlands are something to behold and have peaked my equine interest. I have had very little exposure to the breed, and really didn't even know the difference in the foundation, classic and modern ponies. I hate it when I am ignorant about a subject....but we all have to start learning "somewhere". The folks here have been kind to answer and give me some insight into the breed.
> 
> What I meant about "ignorance is bliss" is that when I first put the post up...I was just excited and truly had no idea that the miniature and shetland people were so divided. I had no idea that I was posting on the wrong forum. The saddest thing that I have learned from all of this is that the "people" are so divided. These are all "small equine". We love our minis, but I would never close the door on another breed as well. I think Mr. Cherry said it best...in that he loves them both as they are unique in their own way. More people should be that way. Wouldn't it be nice if everyone united for the greater good of the small equine?
> 
> I then got further educated when I went back to the mini forum and read about people not wanting the shetlands crossed with the minis as they do not wish to have the shetland influence mixed into the breed. When I read that post, I realized how "behind the times" I really am. Maybe I need to get off of the farm more often...LOL




Sherri, yes the forum took a bit of a steamed up turn. And for the record, no, most pony people are decent and I used the comments on this thread as my basis for my earlier post.

Infact, we have several friends who are (four letters here) "pony" people (inside joke) who we love, but as always, we have our stable mini friends as well. We have been showing for almost 30 years in the mini industry and we have seen it all, from cowboy tex bringing out his western attire to show his "stud" to what the AMHA/AMHR industry is now, including the ponies that are shown at mini shows, and let me tell ya, some of them are down right scary to be around, and I am NOT a newbie around horses.

One example is at a show in Ionia, there was a pony that had to come out with blindfolds on, chains around her feet, 2-3 handlers and people shaking cans with rocks in them to keep the hrose "animated" and then wonders why that horse will not stay in it's stall unless it's tied.. thats just CRAZY! (Thats why I called them hot headed.)

Another example: a pony is in a driving class at a show I have attended, and everyone and I mean EVERYONE has to be aware that they are entering the arena becuase they scream "pony coming through, Pony coming through! watch out!"...well, us "mini" people are not ignorant, probably not going to run out infront of a horse, any horse for that matter, however those owners know that their pony could freak out at any moment and therefore have to make sure the entire makeup arena knows they are around. this isn't my opinion, this is what I have seen with my own eyes.

Now, I know all ponies aren't like this, just like all mini people aren't "ignorant" to the pony/mini cross, some just don't want it. Thats all. Some do, some don't and I am a don't person.

Sorry for any hard feelings, Just wanted to get my 2 cents in.


----------



## Mini Gaits Farm

Thanks to you all for your kind responses to this post. John...I feel like I have so much to say...I only wish that I could phrase my feelings as perfectly as you do. In my honest opinion, I do believe that the progression of the miniature breed is very important. I most certainly believe that crossing AMHR/ASPC into the breed could create some phenomonal horses. I have done some research since my initial post and it appears that a lot of the more serious, most successful, longtime breeders have decided to do this. I never gave shetlands much of a thought, until now, simply because I had never had much exposure to them. I am actually very thankful that the show was offered online this year and even more thankful that I tuned in. For the first time, in a long time, I am excited, because I certainly can see us adding at least an AMHR/ASPC stallion to our herd in the future.

Kay...thanks so much for your offer. You are not really that far away and I would love to visit sometime. I absolutely love your stallion...he is amazing.

Lewella....thank you so much for posting for Amy....I don't know them, but their accomplishments speak for themselves. I don't believe that breeding "great" horses over and over again is merely "luck"....it is horsemanship of the highest caliber and in turn deserves the utmost of respect. Their horses are very inspiring, to say the least.

Although I initially felt like a child walking across the neighbors lawn and he yelled out "get out of here!!!" when my post was moved from the mini forum, I am thankful that it was moved here. I now realize that this is the part of the forum that I belong to. I know it is our nature "as humans" to fight change....but this is the kind of change that could easily seperate the men from the boys.

I will anxiously be awaiting any photos of your current or future foals from these crosses.


----------



## Mini Gaits Farm

Mellis815 said:


> Sherri, yes the forum took a bit of a steamed up turn. And for the record, no, most pony people are decent and I used the comments on this thread as my basis for my earlier post.
> 
> Infact, we have several friends who are (four letters here) "pony" people (inside joke) who we love, but as always, we have our stable mini friends as well. We have been showing for almost 30 years in the mini industry and we have seen it all, from cowboy tex bringing out his western attire to show his "stud" to what the AMHA/AMHR industry is now, including the ponies that are shown at mini shows, and let me tell ya, some of them are down right scary to be around, and I am NOT a newbie around horses.
> 
> One example is at a show in Ionia, there was a pony that had to come out with blindfolds on, chains around her feet, 2-3 handlers and people shaking cans with rocks in them to keep the hrose "animated" and then wonders why that horse will not stay in it's stall unless it's tied.. thats just CRAZY! (Thats why I called them hot headed.)
> 
> Another example: a pony is in a driving class at a show I have attended, and everyone and I mean EVERYONE has to be aware that they are entering the arena becuase they scream "pony coming through, Pony coming through! watch out!"...well, us "mini" people are not ignorant, probably not going to run out infront of a horse, any horse for that matter, however those owners know that their pony could freak out at any moment and therefore have to make sure the entire makeup arena knows they are around. this isn't my opinion, this is what I have seen with my own eyes.
> 
> Now, I know all ponies aren't like this, just like all mini people aren't "ignorant" to the pony/mini cross, some just don't want it. Thats all. Some do, some don't and I am a don't person.
> 
> Sorry for any hard feelings, Just wanted to get my 2 cents in.


Absolutely no hard feelings at all Mellis. I certainly can respect your feelings. I love my minis and certainly don't want my entire herd to change. I think however, that an outcross into this line with some of my minis could be nice. I also realize that they would be AMHR registered only. We have mostly had dual registered minis for our entire tenure with the breed. I have never attended a pony show, but have been to several mini shows and even the AMHA World Show twice. I have however had horses for as long as I can remember. When I was a child, I wanted a foal more than anything.....I had a welch pony and begged my grandfather to get her bred for me. Well his friend had a thorobred stallion....keep in mind that my mare was only about 11 hands tall and the stallion was about 15 hands....now the mini people are going to "gasp" at that.....and maybe it wasn't right....but thank God it all worked out.....I got the best pony filly in the world from that cross.....she had the temperment of the thorobred and was fast as lightning.....I actually made lots of money around the county fairs racing her against several quarter horses. They would all laugh when they saw her small size and refinement....but she could "fly".....because I did race her so much....she was "on her toes" most of them time. But when I put her away in her stall and loved on her...she was a different horse. She was my favorite horse "ever"...I was only eleven when she was born and still remember it like it was yesterday...that has been many years ago....LOL I guess I am saying this because really "any" horse can be made to act "hot" and I guess that is what showing the shetlands is about. I also spent many years on the racetrack with thorobreds and for the most part, they are high strung...especially those with the trainers that use lots of steriods. Some trainers use lots of it and the ones that are thinking of their stock as future breeding animals refuse to use it....but I worked for one that did use lots of it.....those stallions would grab your coat and pick you up off the ground before you knew it....then I went to work for a man that didn't use any....it took me awhile to realize that his horses weren't "sick" at all.....they just weren't on the steroids....they were quite a calm group in comparison. I don't want my horses "crazy" by any means, but with my background...I actually find a little "fire" appealing. I have a yearling son of Sierra Dawn Uno De Mayo.....he is gorgeous to look at....but honestly has "no presence"....I have not played with him....he is just a kind, sweet boy that I can't even scare enough life into to get a good photo to be quite honest. My mini line with the most attitude and presence is without a doubt the Buckeroo line. They are minis, but have presence and attitude. I "love" that.

Again...I respect everyones opinion because we as owners and breeders put lots of time, thought, money...etc....into our herds and we deserve to breed the "type" of horses that we want to own. I just don't see anything wrong with trying something a little different....especially when the thought of it is as exciting as I find it to be.


----------



## Minimor

> One example is at a show in Ionia, there was a pony that had to come out with blindfolds on, chains around her feet, 2-3 handlers and people shaking cans with rocks in them to keep the hrose "animated" and then wonders why that horse will not stay in it's stall unless it's tied.. thats just CRAZY! (Thats why I called them hot headed.)


 By hot headed do you mean the pony or the handler??
I have to ask—how many minis do you think would remain quiet and placid if you subjected them to the same treatment as you describe as above? I would bet that a good many of them would be pretty wired too, if you did all that to them. Some of mine, maybe most of them, would have a nervous breakdown if I handled them that way…and there isn’t a one of mine that has a Shetland within 5 generations (if not more).


----------



## ~Lisa~

WOW interesting to see how quickly this thread took some turns - I frankly see nothing wrong with mentioning that this post belonged on the pony part of the forum. That is after all why we have different forums.

To the OP glad you got your question answered. The best advice I have if interested in ponies is to speak to people and farms you see at shows or in your area. We all have to remember that the "world" you see on forums is really such a small portion of the "pony" world.

There is a lot to learn and many people out there showing their ponies who are very willing to help and answer questions


----------



## TomEHawk

As the trainer of mare in question, her name is RFP River Of Time, or barn name "Wynonna". Wy is a 16 year old first time broodmare. She is one of only 2 mares in the ASPC history that has won the Modern Mare Grand Championship at the Congress. Wy is a 4 time Congress Grand Champion, 5 time Liberty champion, many time youth & amateur halter champion & driving champion. The stallion that is also in question is RFP Timed To Perfection, or barn name "Beaver". Beaver did win the Modern Under Harness Stake. Beaver is ASPC/AMHR registered, but he's not the only one out of this bloodline that is. A full blooded brother, RFP 6/8 Time is as well. Also, these are not the only Congress Champions out of this line. RFP 6/8 Time is a 3 time Harness Stake Champion, RFP It's About Time is a Harness Stake Champion & Modern Mare Grand Champion, RFP River Of Time is a 4 time Modern Mare Grand Champion, RFP The Time Has Come is a 2 time Gelding Grand Champion, & now RFP Timed To Perfection is a Harness Stake Champion. These are all full blooded siblings. The Roberts Family have produced many other Congress grand & stakes champions. If anybody has any questions about breeding to Beaver, (as he is open for next year), or buying a great new show horse from this outstanding farm, contact me & I'll see what they have for you.


----------



## TomEHawk

WOW! I just went back and read a few more post. I have to tell you, for those that believe that Shetlands or moderns in particular are hot headed really needed to watch the classic open hunter in hand class when my son showed our 12 year old breeding stallion and former Congress Grand Champion Modern stallion, D&S Tom E. Hawk, without any problems. As we were standing in the warm up area, my wife, son & I all received comments on how calm and relaxed an old breeding stallion was behaving. If there is any more questions on how these ponies are hot headed, you are welcome to come watch as my son drive RFP Timed To Perfection who is a stallion and has bred mares. Not only has my son shown and won with many moderns in halter & performance classes, many other families have had children showing moderns for many years. I'm pretty sure that if you'd tell Dr. Tom Taylor or Abbie Smith of Taylor Pony Farm about moderns or Shetlands in general being hot headed, you might get an ear full. Some bloodline might be a little hotter than others and some ponies might be trained to be a little hotter than others, but this can be said of some miniatures as well. I don't hear about the miniatures being hot headed. As a breed, the Shetlands are easily work able and are very eager to please. I can that the RFP bred ponies are among the easiest and most owner pleasing ponies I've ever had the opportunity to work with.


----------



## muffntuf

I too am astounded at the picture you painted in regards to the pony being blind folded, shackled, and rocks used to animate the pony. I would feel bad for that pony. I don't know of anyone in my showing circle, including Congress that would go to such measures to animate a pony.

I have everything from Classics to American Show Ponies and none of them are hot like you describe. They are all willing to please, work hard and try to show their best for me at all shows, without aids like you describe.

SO whomever you are describing as doing this, I wonder if they knew what they were doing, really.


----------



## ahrobertspony

Absolutely .... You'll see Modern exhibitors hoop and hollar w/ their ponies. The ponies respond to that. You'll also see us exhibitors shout "heads up" on the shoot into the ring because once the pony is in the "zone", you lose something if you have to stop and start again because someone mistakenly wonders out in front of you. I saw it the first day at Congress this year with the Futurity driving classes intermixed w/ halter classes. Non-driving people were standing too close to the shoot waiting for their next halter class and you could tell by the look on some's faces that they had no clue what the term "heads up" meant. It's not about the pony freaking out ... it's about getting the pony into the ring with its game face still on rather than having been distracted by someone standing around in the way ... exactly like they were doing at Congress this year the first day. Luckily, they bystanders caught on pretty quickly.

Lesson ... the pop cans et all ... not about the motion or animation. It's more about keeping a pony up in the bridle and keeping them expressive to go along w/ their motion and animation. The method has been around a long, long, long time. It's certainly more humane than many other measures. You can't animate a pony that doesn't have the talent to begin with ... at least not for any length of time.

Regarding the liberty pony that started this topic: My most FAVORITE pic of this mare is of my little bitty 4 yr. old daughter leading her to the ring on year at Congress ... the mare's head was down at Doodle's level as they plodded along quietly and safely to the ring, despite the fact the mare had her tail and show bridle on. You would not have recognized her as the same pony a scant 2-3 minutes later tearing down the rail once the adults took a hold of her and headed into the ring. Did we do anything to her in the make-up ring? NOPE! I just popped my whip against my leg a couple of times to make sound. Again, SOUND is a key. Don't kid yourself ... Moderns can be some of the absolutely most WILLING equine to work around. Good ones KNOW the difference between business time and all the rest of the time. Sound is the cue we've chosen to give them rather than anything physical.

This liberty mare had a 2 month old foal standing back in the stall during that liberty run. By all rights, she probably should have gone to the gait and called for him. In fact, our trainer recommended we not enter her in liberty as he was afraid she might not perform. However, we'd seen her give her all in her halter wins earlier that day. We knew she would know it was time to get her game face on. And that is EXACTLY what she did. She KNEW she was at a show in the spotlight and she did her job. Why ... music and crowd noise. Again ... note the theme... SOUND. These ponies are like that. It's what they were bred to do. In addition to being performers, RFP ponies are also bred to be pleasers. Youth of various ages work w/ every one of our show ponies in some fashion. After that impressive liberty win, I'd have handed that mare off to my 8 year old to lead back to the barn in a heart beat... and you might not have known it was the same pony. She's won many, many leadline classes and many youth halter classes .... and pulled a fancy turnout rig.

Have we hooped and hollered or shaken a pop can going into an open class or a driving class with adults? You betcha. Still,none of these particular ponies that had to be tied in their stalls. And, I wouldn't hesitate for even a fraction of a millisecond to hand a mare like this off to either of my kids. In fact .... my kids are the reason we raise these ponies today.

Don't equate brilliance and desire to show w/ CRAZY. Every single one of you who does that does a complete disservice to these ponies. Yes, there are some crazy ones out there just like there are in EVERY single breed, division, etc. But, having done this more than 30 years, I can assure you .... THEY are the MINORITY. And, they are just as likely to be the product of bad handling as bad breeding.

Anyone is welcome to come by anytime ... walk out into my pasture of Modern broodmares and feed them treats. The only crappy personality is the double registered Classic/Mini mare & you'll have to run her into a corner to catch her. The Modern Mares ... good luck getting away from them as they'll be in your pocket. You are also welcome to crawl into a stall w/ either of our Modern breeding stallions. And for sure, our show mares like this liberty mare would love to have some treats and hugs & loving .... it's what the live for ... that and performing for the few minutes at any show when they called on to do so. 90 seconds of liberty and 20 total minutes of performing in halter about 3-4 times a year in exchange for fans, ample feed, brushing, immediate vet care at the slightest inkling something might not be right, treats out of the pockets of kids & adults alike, bedded stalls, time turned out, the right exercise and as much fawning & loving as we can manage.

You know ... I'd trade places with ANY of MY ponies any day of the week.


----------



## Mellis815

Minimor said:


> By hot headed do you mean the pony or the handler??
> 
> I have to ask—how many minis do you think would remain quiet and placid if you subjected them to the same treatment as you describe as above? I would bet that a good many of them would be pretty wired too, if you did all that to them. Some of mine, maybe most of them, would have a nervous breakdown if I handled them that way…and there isn't a one of mine that has a Shetland within 5 generations (if not more).



good point, infact I was watching the shetland congress and I couldn't believe my eyes. here they bring out this pony, 2 handlers, one sets up the horse, and tries to get it to stand still while the other handler is jumping and flailing their arms in front of it with a whip acting "spastic" to try to get the horse animated. Then they take the pony out, and run it both directions while chasing it with a whip and then they take him back to the line up again and once again, ask him to stand...call me crazy..but I think my minis would look at me like I was effin nuts if I did this, and they wonder why the ponies act the way they do.


----------



## Mellis815

exspony said:


> WOW! I just went back and read a few more post. I have to tell you, for those that believe that Shetlands or moderns in particular are hot headed really needed to watch the classic open hunter in hand class when my son showed our 12 year old breeding stallion and former Congress Grand Champion Modern stallion, D&S Tom E. Hawk, without any problems. As we were standing in the warm up area, my wife, son & I all received comments on how calm and relaxed an old breeding stallion was behaving. If there is any more questions on how these ponies are hot headed, you are welcome to come watch as my son drive RFP Timed To Perfection who is a stallion and has bred mares. Not only has my son shown and won with many moderns in halter & performance classes, many other families have had children showing moderns for many years. I'm pretty sure that if you'd tell Dr. Tom Taylor or Abbie Smith of Taylor Pony Farm about moderns or Shetlands in general being hot headed, you might get an ear full. Some bloodline might be a little hotter than others and some ponies might be trained to be a little hotter than others, but this can be said of some miniatures as well. I don't hear about the miniatures being hot headed. As a breed, the Shetlands are easily work able and are very eager to please. I can that the RFP bred ponies are among the easiest and most owner pleasing ponies I've ever had the opportunity to work with.



Jason, yes not ALL ponies are hot headed, I will take that back, but a number of them are, at least the ones that I have encountered. The people that commented on how calm your pony was probably thinks the same way I do, its unusual. Glad you had the skills to train your pony correctly as well as your son, it's definately a team effort to get any horse trained and safe enough for a child! Congrats to your son!


----------



## JWC sr.

Well as a relatively new convert to the Shetlands (three years) after being in mini's since 1982. I can only tell you the following as far as hot Shetlands are concerned.

First and foremost let me say we have had 7 of our 10 grandkids that have showed on and off for he last 10 -12 years with our mini's. Now days we only have 3 or 4 that have not moved on to sports, boys/girls and other teenage things. Of those kids that are still showing, 3 of them have shown and done well with the Shetlands we have. All are Classic's and/or foundation bred horses. We still maintain the herd of mini's and always will, but the Shetlands caught us by surprise.





At first they were all intimidated with the larger size of the Shetlands,but without any pushing from us they all gravitated to different horses and got over that very quickly. Now the comments you hear from them are how much fun they are, how intelligent they are, easy to train and eager to please. They really really enjoy the experience with the Shetlands. A win win for the kids and the horses.





We own two Shetland stallions and the oldest "JC's Rambo" is about as calm as horse as I have ever seen in a Sr stallion. The kids love him and Megan the next to oldest wants to show him next year so bad she can't stand herself. We will see about that, as I want him to be breeding mares not being in the show ring.





Before anyone asks why don't you have any moderns in your herd of Shetlands. It is pretty simple really, we love the heads and body conformation of the classics is the only reason. The moderns tend to have a little longer head than what we like, so we went with the classics. Maybe someday we will own moderns, but right now we have enough horses. LOL





I think that in any breed of horse you will of course have individuals that have different dispositions, some more animated, some more laid back, but a lot of the disposition you see is a result of training and/or the lack of it in some cases.





Bottom line for us is that we love the look and presence of the Shetlands we have, enjoy them immensely and at the same time still have a very private part of our soul that is reserved for our herd of mini's. They have done well for us, helped make ladies and gentlemen out of our grandkids, taught them a lot and helped them become the kids we know and love.





Over the years we have had numerous National and World Champions grace our farm and now with the Shetlands we have been lucky enough to have the same kind of results. Kind of cool for us as breeders and grandparents to say the least.


----------



## TomEHawk

> Jason, yes not ALL ponies are hot headed, I will take that back, but a number of them are, at least the ones that I have encountered. The people that commented on how calm your pony was probably thinks the same way I do, its unusual. Glad you had the skills to train your pony correctly as well as your son, it's definately a team effort to get any horse trained and safe enough for a child! Congrats to your son!


Missy you still seem to be stuck on the fact that good, calm & well behaved Shetlands are a rarity. I assure you that they are not. You can come to my farm and I can hitch a pony that hasn't been hithced in 6 years and that pony will drive just fine for you. As a matter of fact, I did just that earlier this year at a show with a stallion that I bred to a mare minutes before I loaded on the trailer for a show, then took this stallion I hadn't driven in 4 years at either a show or at home and drove him in the show ring and won the classes. Now, this stallion wasn't a 16 year old stallion that had been driven for alot of years prior, this is a 7 year old stallion that drove his 3 year old year for futurity and hadn't been driven since. If this pony was "hot headed" or crazy, I would not have been able to do this. I can do this with almost every pony in the barn. Again, I can take the mare that started this thread, with foal on her side and hasn't been driven in a year & I'll bet you she won't miss a lick. Missy if the ponies you've had dealings with have been "hot headed" or crazy, you've dealt with one of the very few bloodlines that produce hot headed ponies or like Amy stated, it was all man made. By the way Amy, I'm glad I was wrong. It doesn't happen often.


----------



## txminipinto

I agree with Jason. Most ponies are cool and level headed. There are a few bloodlines that produce a hotter horse but if you know who they are you can avoid them. Since they are current lines, I won't out them here on a forum but if you would like to know which ones I would avoid temperment wise I would be glad to give you my private advice. They aren't bad ponies, they just require more attention when handling.


----------



## Leeana

As far as "hot", I own several Classics, foundations and a modern pleasure colt.....I do not consider any of them to be "hot"..I think they just in general have more personality and are a bit more "alert" then the miniature breed in general. If I wanted to show quarter horses then I would show quarter horses with their head down, that is just "boring" to me. My ponies have their antics at times, just like most of the miniatures I have owned and shown...the ponies are not mean spirited, they have always been the ponies that I have bonded with the most. Part of the reason that I am selling all my miniatures and going to the straight ASPC ponies is when I owned 11 miniatures and 3 shetlands....my favorites of them all was the three shetlands.


----------



## Crabtree Farm

Leeana said:


> As far as "hot", I own several Classics, foundations and a modern pleasure colt.....I do not consider any of them to be "hot"..I think they just in general have more personality and are a bit more "alert" then the miniature breed in general. If I wanted to show quarter horses then I would show quarter horses with their head down, that is just "boring" to me. My ponies have their antics at times, just like most of the miniatures I have owned and shown...the ponies are not mean spirited, they have always been the ponies that I have bonded with the most. Part of the reason that I am selling all my miniatures and going to the straight ASPC ponies is when I owned 11 miniatures and 3 shetlands....my favorites of them all was the three shetlands.


Another fact is that you don't pick ponies, they pick you. They can favor one person and really bond. And when they do, it is really a special bond. But in the same token "some" ponies may not like you. Either you "click" or you don't. And when a pony doesn't click, that may be were people find a dislike for them. But that is ok. It is like dating and breaking up, it just not meant to be.


----------



## ~Lisa~

Crabtree Farm said:


> Another fact is that you don't pick ponies, they pick you. They can favor one person and really bond. And when they do, it is really a special bond. But in the same token "some" ponies may not like you. Either you "click" or you don't. And when a pony doesn't click, that may be were people find a dislike for them. But that is ok. It is like dating and breaking up, it just not meant to be.


This is true of most horses and in fact most animals not something special to ponies lol

As far as getting them going prior to the class well I have been guilty of doing that with a couple of my minis be it prior to a halter class or a performance class. Sometimes they need a little oommph prior to going in the ring. Sometimes I have used a can others a whip with a pompom on the end of it sometimes just my voice

I have 5 minis and 3 ponies of those 3 ponies 2 have some Hackney breeding of those minis one has some Hackney breeding. I have an arenosa mini who frankly is my most unpredictable horse by far. He is not dangerous he is a 36 inch mini lol but sure not one I would hand off to an inexperienced adult or child. Our Sr pony who has been shown as a Modern pleasure pony is a bit energetic at times but always safe as can be- you can not equate energetic with crazy. Granted our yearling is a bit goofy however he is a yearling anda yearling in any breed can be goofy sometimes. They are all kind- sweet and trustworthy horses.


----------



## Lewella

Mellis815 said:


> good point, infact I was watching the shetland congress and I couldn't believe my eyes. here they bring out this pony, 2 handlers, one sets up the horse, and tries to get it to stand still while the other handler is jumping and flailing their arms in front of it with a whip acting "spastic" to try to get the horse animated. Then they take the pony out, and run it both directions while chasing it with a whip and then they take him back to the line up again and once again, ask him to stand...call me crazy..but I think my minis would look at me like I was effin nuts if I did this, and they wonder why the ponies act the way they do.


To get the collection and animation on the rail that is desired the pony has to be "in the box" - the person with the whip isn't chasing them, they are creating part of "the box". The rail is one side of the box, the handlers hand on the bridle is the front of the box (some will hold a short whip out front to create an even greater box effect), the handler themself is the other side of the box and the tailer is also part of that side and the whip is the back of the box. If any one thing is out of place the box gets out of wack you lose the collection and form on the rail. A good tailer is worth their weight in gold - they knew when to push for added collection and animation, they know when to back off, they can read the pony like a book and get the best performance out of that pony. A TON of training goes into rail work and if a pony is scared you won't get good rail work! What you saw as "spastic" is how these ponies are cued to reach forward with an arched neck and ears up - it is really no different than watching a mini class where (as a friend so aptly put it) "they do the mating dance of the sandhill crane" stomping, blowing, waving their jackets and bobbing to get ears and neck. The only difference is the tailer is the one getting the ears and neck instead of the person on the lead!

Like everyone else I invite you to come visit my Moderns. They aren't crazy, they aren't hot, they know when it is show time and when it isn't and act accordingly.


----------



## ahrobertspony

Lewella said:


> To get the collection and animation on the rail that is desired the pony has to be "in the box" - the person with the whip isn't chasing them, they are creating part of "the box". The rail is one side of the box, the handlers hand on the bridle is the front of the box (some will hold a short whip out front to create an even greater box effect), the handler themself is the other side of the box and the tailer is also part of that side and the whip is the back of the box. If any one thing is out of place the box gets out of wack you lose the collection and form on the rail. A good tailer is worth their weight in gold - they knew when to push for added collection and animation, they know when to back off, they can read the pony like a book and get the best performance out of that pony. A TON of training goes into rail work and if a pony is scared you won't get good rail work! What you saw as "spastic" is how these ponies are cued to reach forward with an arched neck and ears up - it is really no different than watching a mini class where (as a friend so aptly put it) "they do the mating dance of the sandhill crane" stomping, blowing, waving their jackets and bobbing to get ears and neck. The only difference is the tailer is the one getting the ears and neck instead of the person on the lead!
> 
> Like everyone else I invite you to come visit my Moderns. They aren't crazy, they aren't hot, they know when it is show time and when it isn't and act accordingly.


ABSOLUTELY SPOT ON technical description of how the process works. There really aren't very many truly good tailers out there ... it is an art form that many don't get because it's sure more that chasing behind a pony w/ a whip. The best tailers in the world never so much as use their whip as anything other that a prop in their hand when working the rail.

I'll take the "modern shetland" method of setting up & modeling over the crazy tango that you often see in the Miniature ring any day of the week. Modeling a Modern can be a lot less taxing than modeling a Mini in a big class.


----------



## muffntuf

It is a true art form to show a modern pleasure, modern or show pony. I have been only working on it for 4 years and have not yet created the 'box' on a consistent basis. But am doing well despite and someday will be as good as Amy or Melissa or Dr. Wahl or a few others in the world of showing moderns and show ponies.

My 3 year old stallion, you can not even tell he is a stallion. He shows both Modern Pleasure and Show Pony - took Reserve Sr. Champion Show Pony this year at Congress. As we walked out, he pleasantly plodded along, no high stepping or high animation, just a nice plod. Many people ask if he is a gelding and he isn't.

So I too extend that invitation out to you, come see for yourself!


----------



## Mellis815

Sounds like I have a lot of farms to come and visit!!






Again, I take back saying that all shetlands are hot headed, I understand alot of it can come from training. However, that still does not change the fact that the ones I have seen up here have been pretty hot headed, and I would not ever want my children around them.

Now, with that said, I would like to mention that even with proper professional training... that a particular national champion shetland was being hooked at a show I attended and let me tell you what, nothing was around it to make it freak out and all of a sudden it went up in the cart, and came back down on its side, somehow got up, flipped around and then took off like a lighening bolt with the handler hanging on trying his to get it to stop. I know this may not be a "normal" circumstance, as anything could have happened to make it react that way, (stung, pinched by the harness, etc...whatever) but in my 30 years of actively showing minis, with "incidents" happening as well, I have never had one take off or flip out on me that severly. Ever.

This in no way is meant to demean any of your horses by any means, it's just what I have seen. Like it was said in an earlier posting, it's all about preference and I prefer the mini type, thats all.





To Jason and Amy, seems like you guys are doing a magnificent job training your shetlands AND your handlers, kudos to you two and let me just say it's about time they were handled correctly and not scared out of their minds at a show.


----------



## txminipinto

Mellis815 said:


> Sounds like I have a lot of farms to come and visit!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I take back saying that all shetlands are hot headed, I understand alot of it can come from training. However, that still does not change the fact that the ones I have seen up here have been pretty hot headed, and I would not ever want my children around them.
> 
> Now, with that said, I would like to mention that even with proper professional training... that a particular national champion shetland was being hooked at a show I attended and let me tell you what, nothing was around it to make it freak out and all of a sudden it went up in the cart, and came back down on its side, somehow got up, flipped around and then took off like a lighening bolt with the handler hanging on trying his to get it to stop. I know this may not be a "normal" circumstance, as anything could have happened to make it react that way, (stung, pinched by the harness, etc...whatever) but in my 30 years of actively showing minis, with "incidents" happening as well, I have never had one take off or flip out on me that severly. Ever.
> 
> This in no way is meant to demean any of your horses by any means, it's just what I have seen. Like it was said in an earlier posting, it's all about preference and I prefer the mini type, thats all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Jason and Amy, seems like you guys are doing a magnificent job training your shetlands AND your handlers, kudos to you two and let me just say it's about time they were handled correctly and not scared out of their minds at a show.


LOL....well, I have a 32" A stallion that MUST be ground driven before hooked to a cart or he will flip over backwards in it. He's been broke for years and my 7 year old can drive him at home. Some horses are just cold backed like that. [email protected]@T happens! Driving is actually much more dangerous than riding and horses are horses not matter how many miles they've had on them. Nothing is ever truely bomb proof.


----------



## TomEHawk

> Sounds like I have a lot of farms to come and visit!! Posted Image


Missy, you are more than welcome at my farm. If I'm at a show that you are at, I'll be happy to let you drive a nice pony. But I will have to tell you that once you get behind a great road or harness pony, you might not want to drive anything else.


----------



## muffntuf

Missy,

Looks like you are from MI? I had to go look at your farm website to see where you are from. I don't know who you were watching, but again, most sheltands and show ponies are not like that. And as Carin said, some need to be warmed up.

I have kids from ages 2 - 8 that come out to the farm and are very happy to go pet my shetlands when they are here.

Hoping you find your way around your experience.


----------

